

“Can I give up now?” the Highs and Lows of Being a Founder - danaseverson
http://pando.com/2014/12/10/startups-anonymous-can-i-give-up-now-the-highs-and-lows-of-being-a-founder/

======
ytNumbers
Yes. You can give up now. You'll make plenty of money working for someone
else. Your wife will thank you. You know you want to do it, so do it. DO IT
NOW!!

